# HDR Images



## mike3767 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can I do this in Photoshop Elements.  For the life of me I can not find a link nor directions on how to do this.  I know you take photos under middle and over exposed while your camera is on a tripod but getting the photos to look like HDR, can't do it.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I've even looked on youtube and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Tulsa (Nov 8, 2010)

photomatix.com


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

mike3767 said:


> Can I do this in Photoshop Elements.


 Oh, that's a question isn't it. 

Which version of Photoshop Elements are you referring to? The latest is PSE 9. But no, I don't think even Elements 9 can merge images to make HDR's. Once the 3 or more exposures have been merged, any version of Elements can be used for further editing of the HDR and going back and forth from the HDR application to Photoshop is what separates a good HDR from a poor HDR. 



mike3767 said:


> For the life of me I can not find a link nor directions on how to do this. I know you take photos under middle and over exposed while your camera is on a tripod but getting the photos to look like HDR, can't do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've even looked on youtube and couldn't find anything.


You're kidding, right? how to make an HDR photo - Bing

3 exposures is the minimum needed to attempt an HDR. More often than not, it takes more than 3 exposures. In fact, it depends on the dynamic range of the scene you are wanting to image. The broader the dynamic range, the more exposures you need.

The exposures are all recorded using the same lens aperture so the depth-of-field is constant in all of them. So either the shutter speed or the ISO is varied to generate the exposures needed to record the dynamic range in the scene.


----------

